# Spruce meadows questions



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

Do I have to qualify to compete at spruce meadows and is there competitions that aren't for very high jumpers and younger people. If so how do I compete? Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Call the office. There are many competitions happening at Spruce Meadows. Just not all are televised.


----------



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> Call the office. There are many competitions happening at Spruce Meadows. Just not all are televised.


Hi , I don't want to call the office because I'm not looking to compete this year. I was just looking to see of other people know if there are different classes going on as I may want to do it in 1-4 years , that's why I was asking the age range and if there was smaller jumps but thanks for your contributions anyways   

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Spruce Meadows is a venue. So it's a location, not a show. This venue hosts many events throughout the year. You would need to pick a specific event to find the answers to your questions.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

They have a variety of shows, "tournaments", at Spruce through out the year. They're run like regular rated shows although generally they don't have hunters (with maybe some exceptions for specific shows) and throughout the summer they also have FEI classes, which not all rated shows do. 

The winter series at least have very small jumper classes, down to .70. You would be able to to compete at that venue at anytime if you want to travel that far and pay the money. Many people in the area will show there at the lower levels, but people generally will not ship halfway across the country unless they have several FEI horses to make the trip worthwhile. 

You should be able to see the prize lists on their website, although I believe you have to register to do so.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As KWPN said above. The high level, international classes (some are televised) are by qualification and/or invitation, fyi.


----------

